# Hello from a Newbee in Raleigh, North Carolina!



## beepopnc

I have been reading the forums for six months and think it is about time to jump in. What a great bunch of people! Thanks to all of you who have so generously shared your knowledge and experiences here on beesource.com. I have learned so much by reading the threads but the most important thing I have learned is that I have sooooo much more to learn...which is what, I guess, fascinated me about beekeeping in the first place. 

I have built one Kenyan TBH 44" long with 19" top bars, a consolidation of several plans from the internet, and will be making another one in preparation for my first two packages of bees this spring. (see photo...still need to put aluminum on the roof). Comments and suggestions are welcome...especially before I build another one!

I hope to hear from some other TBH'ers in NC who can provide some local expertise. The local beekeeping association seems to be mostly Langstroth people.


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!

I started keeping in Raleigh, while attending State. Good area 

Most people in NC keep bees in Langstroth equipment. For that reason, I would suggest doing one of two things: 1) Look for a mentor that keeps bees in TBH equipment. It will be easier for you to learn that way. If that fails: 2) Consider keeping bees (if only for a year or two) in Langstroth equipment.

Just my two cents.


----------



## mrjackcoleman

Welcome. Nice TBH! You are talented. I too am a newbee and am going to make my own TBH; I've been reading and considering about getting into bees for about two years and am finally jumping in too. Mine will look similar to yours. Only difference is I'm going to go with a top entrance, no holes. http://bit.ly/A6vD2G

I have learned one thing on all the reading I've done: everyone has their own ideas on what's right. Many have learned by experience and everyone's experiences are different. I'm going to take the ideas I get, try them out and then see what happens.

One thing is for sure,...I can't wait for my bees to arrive.


----------



## heaflaw

Welcome


----------



## beepopnc

Specialkayme said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> I would suggest doing one of two things: 1) Look for a mentor that keeps bees in TBH equipment. It will be easier for you to learn that way. If that fails: 2) Consider keeping bees (if only for a year or two) in Langstroth equipment.


Thanks for the suggestions. I am hoping that someone local will see this on beesource and perhaps volunteer to mentor me on TBH beekeeping, if I'm lucky! It is a little intimidating going it alone and I don't want to kill bees because I don't know what I am doing.


----------



## Specialkayme

I'd suggest getting in touch with NC State's Apicultural Department. Dr. Tarpy is a very nice individual, who can probably introduce you to some nice TBH beekeepers in Wake County, if not pointing you in the right direction.


----------



## fat/beeman

welcome
Don


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome!


----------



## beepopnc

SpecialKayme,

That is a great idea! I am sure he will be at the Wake County Assoc. meeting next week and I will ask him then. Thanks!

Ken


----------



## beepopnc

fat/beeman said:


> welcome
> Don


Thanks, Don!

I am the fella you talked to this past Saturday about getting bees and taking your organic beekeeping class with my wife. Thank you for taking so much of your time to talk to me. I am mulling over your advice about TBH's...don't know where it will shake out yet. I look forward to meeting you in person in April!

Ken


----------



## beepopnc

mrjackcoleman said:


> Welcome. Nice TBH! You are talented..


Thanks for the compliment, Jack. I had fun building it. I haven't done any woodworking for a long time and it was fun to actually USE all those tools I have taking up space in the garage! 

I really am looking forward to getting my two hives full of bees this spring. I will be interested in hearing your experiences.

Ken


----------



## avesterfelt

Nice TBH, they are a lot of fun and you can work them as little or as much as you want with the TBH. 

Suggestions: Get an old bread knife -- you will find this is the best tool for the TBH, make sure it has a good flexible knife and if you want to keep using the legs; drive some 3ft Tposts into the ground. Leveling a full hive of honey and bees after the weight pushes one leg into the ground is not an easy task. I put my TBHs on a 3ft tall platform made with 2x4s driven into the ground, personally wont use legs again. 

Half the fun is learning what not to do


----------



## avesterfelt

Forgot to say, leave about 8" out of the ground and screw the legs into the posts


----------



## beepopnc

avesterfelt said:


> ...if you want to keep using the legs; drive some 3ft Tposts into the ground. Leveling a full hive of honey and bees after the weight pushes one leg into the ground is not an easy task. I put my TBHs on a 3ft tall platform made with 2x4s driven into the ground, personally wont use legs again.
> 
> Hi Avesterfelt,
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up! I was planning on putting a 16"x16" paver under each leg to prevent it from settling under the weight. Do you think that will work?
> 
> Also, thanks for the encouragement on the TBH...I haven't been able to find anyone using a TBH locally. Mostly, I have been encourage to use Langs instead.
> 
> I am getting my bees next month in Hurdle Mills, not that far from you.
> 
> Ken


----------



## avesterfelt

The pavers would probably work just find, just don’t use smaller as they will tend to sink. I use Langs, TBH, and am adding some modified 8 frames this year. I find they all have there strengths, but I also modified my TBH so the top bars will accept the Lang top bars. Just in case I need to help one of the Langs along or vice versa. 

Start with what you are comfortable with and then you can experiment after you get comfortable. 

Also you will want to use a follow board and keep an eye on it regularly; or if you are too busy like I am to do that, get some spacers. (you can just cut an old yard stick and it will do the trick) Brood tends to be very straight and they follow the bars without much manipulation but once they get to the honey stores, they want to skew them to the side and it is a pain to have to keep moving and hanging comb.

I am trying something new this year with my TBH and will let you know if the idea sinks or swims. I want to use the same top bar as the Langs and use an inner cover to keep them from building comb on the roof. Hope this works, it will make moving things around really easy. 

Hope this helps


----------



## beepopnc

Avesterfelt,

Thanks for the hints on what to watch for! That is really helpful!

I set my empty hives out on the pavers after the heavy rains we had this past weekend and put about 80 lbs. of green logs in each to simulate the loaded hives and settle them before the bees arrive. 

I, also, made my TBH's to accept the 19" Lang bars. I don't know whether it will be of any use in the future, but thought it couldn't hurt. I used V-shaped guides...some I ripped from solid 2x4's and then used the wedges I ripped from them to nail/glue onto 3/4" thick bars. Have you had any issues with comb collapse in our summer heat?

Ken


----------



## dadandsonsbees

beepopnc, Welcome to the site.
I'm in Pamlico County, if ya know where that is at. I use Langs but you did a great job on that topbar.


----------



## avesterfelt

I have not had any problems with the comb collapsing due to the heat; however I do keep mine in afternoon shade. I don’t like to work in the blazing heat 

Also you can leave out your back spacer and prop the lid or add a small hole in the front to give them some extra ventilation, just watch for bearding and that will let you know is to hot for them. The bees will let you know what they need, it just takes time to understand their language.


----------



## beepopnc

dadandsonsbees said:


> beepopnc, Welcome to the site.
> I'm in Pamlico County, if ya know where that is at. I use Langs but you did a great job on that topbar.


I know where... Thanks for the compliment! Since that post, I have added a white aluminum sheet to the roof.

I am really getting anxious to get my bees now that they (two of them) are ready to go!

I will probably do some Langs in the future...just getting started with the TBH's.

Ken


----------

